# Lawyer in Lagos Area



## Daidub (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi,
I realise anything to do with lawyers is a delicate area - but if anybody can recommend an english speaking lawyer in the Lagos area with a recent experience/referral for conveyancing I would be grateful for the introduction - Thanks


----------



## joannewalker (Jul 8, 2014)

Danielle Shrimpton is very good. She dealt with our house purchase very quickly. English Speaking. I don't have contact details to hand but I'm sure you could google her.


----------



## Daidub (Feb 24, 2014)

joannewalker said:


> Danielle Shrimpton is very good. She dealt with our house purchase very quickly. English Speaking. I don't have contact details to hand but I'm sure you could google her.


Hi Joanne
Thank you for your response
You are not the first to recommend Danielle so I will be in touch with her regarding our purchase (when I can finalise a deal - all a bit slow at the moment!!)

I am assuming you are close to Lagos - did you buy a holiday home or have you relocated ?


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

We used Danielle -Would recommend.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

The last lawyer in the Algarve who was unable to speak English died quite a few years ago :wof: There aren't any left that don't now - it's how they make their money


----------

